# Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Cinderella Kidded!!*



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

So excited! Our Saanen doe, Buffy, is starting to lose her ligaments and is developing an udder!! She is a ff and was bred to a Mini Silky buck so I'm pretty sure there won't be a problem kidding for her.

Heres a picture of her:
Taken this summer/fall
















And The buck, Topper (he'll be for sale soon, if anyones interested. Not registered, not friendly, pretty babies though!)









Shes probably got a week or two to go until she kids, but I thought I'd start it now! New pictures coming soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Buffy losing her ligaments!*

Wow...you are sure to see some adorable kids!! He's cute!

Buffy may surprise you with multiples...smaller sized kids are good for FF .


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Buffy losing her ligaments!*

He can be cute, but only when you're not looking. Haha. xD

I'm thinking she's got twins in there, or atleast I'm hoping for that, to keep her udder even.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Buffy losing her ligaments!*

Buffy had a solid white GORGEOUS buckling! We named him Riley (after a character in the series, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, lol) and he is so adorable.
Was kinda hoping for a girl but Buff may not be done yet, not quite sure yet!

Pictures coming soon!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Buffy Kidded!**

Congrats!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Buffy Kidded!**

Thank you!
Heres a couple of pictures! 

















We are so excited, first kid of the season! 2 more to go this month, and then MANY in April/May!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Buffy Kidded!**

Fannie Mae and Lannie kidded! Fannie kidded on the 13th and Lannie today, on the 15th.

Fannie Mae had 3--2 boys and 1 girl. We are bottle feeding the girl. Her name is Mint. The boys names are Trinad and Grasshopper

Lannie had FOUR-3 girls and 1 boy! Took 2 girls off to bottle feed. Everybodies names are Hera, Calisto, Ava, and Eros for the boy.

We had 3 browns, 3 blacks, and 1 black and white roan. They are all Nubian/Alpines and all have floppy ears. They are just so beautiful!

Pictures are coming soon!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Ivy Kidded!**

Ivy kidded today around 10am. Sucked because I was at school having an adrenaline rush in second block. (Shhh, I was never texting in school....  )

Anyways! She had two beautiful girls and a little boy! The boy came out breech and momma had a hard time getting him out. All are doing well! The little girls names are Iris and Orchid, and the little boys name is Robin.
Hopefully pictures of ALL babies soon!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Ivy Kidded!**

Congrats! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Ivy Kidded!**

aw!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Ivy Kidded!**

Gosh I can't seem to get the camera out fast enough! Still no pictures BUT
Our doe Natalie had 2 little boys. No names yet. Hehe.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Natalie Kidded!**

Took Frosty in to the vet today, feared a C-Section but she only had 'Uterine Inertia'. Delivered 2 healthy pretty BOYS. They are named Hion(snow) and Paggos(ice) which is Greek. They are both dark buckskins, Nigerian Dwarfs.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Frosty Kidded!**

I'm going to have to look back at the 2011 kidding thread to remember how many does you had that were expecting. My goodness you guys are busy! Can't wait to see more pics. Your little white buckling is gorgeous though!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Frosty Kidded!**

Thank you! I believe we were supposed to have 10.......Bought 2 rescues....they had triplets and quads....lol....
Well, why don't I just name who we still have left to kid! LOL
Issabella-bred to Hercules
Cinderella-bred to Hercules (soft ligs)
Snuggles-bred to Topper
Littlefoot-bred to Topper (soft ligs)
Poppy-bred to Herc
and maybe Patches, but she's not looking preggo-bred to Herc. And we've had 5 kid so far. So that actually makes 11.

Busy busy here! My next post WILL be pictures! Haha!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Frosty Kidded!**

Too cute...congrats....... :thumb:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Frosty Kidded!**

I can't wait to see the pics...wow..you all must be exhausted...  :sleeping:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Frosty Kidded!**

Kind of! Lol! Been doing a lot of fencing getting things done, going all day.

Had another 2 BOYS born today. They both have wattles though! Haha

I know I said I would post pictures.....But...I lied xD


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Snuggles Kidded!!**

Ok this time I really do have pictures! The only ones missing are the last 4 boys born.

Starting from the first- 
This is Mint. We sold her mom and 2 brothers, so no pictures of them. 









This is Hera. She is one of quads. We love this doeling!









Calisto, Hera's sister. This doeling is so flashy. She has beautiful face markings 









Ava, Hera and Calisto's sister. We sold the 4 baby as a bottle kid. He was a very pretty black boy that we had named Eros.









Robin, little boy out of Ivy. He's a character!









Iris, little girl out of Ivy. Shes probably a keeper.









Orchid, the last girl out of Ivy. Oh the joys of Identical triplets. haha.









One of Frosty's boys. This is Paggos, which means Ice in Greek. He's a very interesting color. I'm not sure if this is a buckskin or not.









Last one I have a picture of is Hion, the other boy out Frosty. His means Snow in Greek. I think we might keep this boy as an unregistered herdsire for some of our unregistered girls. I just love him! His mom has a pretty nice FF udder as well.









Well, that's all for now folks! Got lots of work to do today and not enough daylight to do it in! And I'm sure we will have another doe go today... Cinderella is getting there. Weeeeee!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**

They are all beautiful! You sure do have a lot too! Good luck with them. :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**

They are all so beautiful! Congrats on all of the new babies.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**

All adorable! Love the pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**

Aww...to cute....  :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**

Nice looking kids! I had to look really hard to find the differences in those triplets. You really shouldn't do that do us OCD people. :greengrin: Congratulations on your flashy crew!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**

Thank you all! :grouphug: 
They are just bundles of joy!

Perfect7- I know what you mean! LOL The four boys I didnt show are that color and 2 are black and white. One black and white, and one caramel to each mom. The only way I cant tell which is which is 2 boys have wattles! Argh! Its gonna stink if the other wattled doe has two boys like the others :GAAH:

They are all outside now. I am so happy :slapfloor: and Tired apparently...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**

All of them are so dang pretty!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**

Heres a link to my facebook. I made this album viewable to everyone. Lots of pictures. Haha 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/? ... 1272031499


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**

This is what I got.. when I clicked on it.... 



> This content is currently unavailable
> The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.
> 
> Return home


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**

Aww man  Well. I guess I can show them here xD

Snuggle's boys, Teddy and Bear. Bear is the black one. They both have wattles.









Natalie's boys, King and Cole. Cole is the black one. Haha









Hion. I just love this buckling!









Mint. Cute bottle baby. hehe









And Calisto. I love this little girl!









Sorry the link didnt work! :S Don't know why it wouldn't....Hmmn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**

They are precious...I love them...thanks for sharing.... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**

I LOVE Calisto!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**

Thanks guys!

Had yet ANOTHER buckling born today. Not sure if mom is done yet. Couldn't find the afterbirth and she is still pawing and laying down and some what pushing. Anyways, looks like the buckling is a chammy, but not quite sure yet :S . Named him Mahogany, because mom is Poppy. lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**

Congrats! Maybe mom has a little doe in there waiting got come out. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**



> Thanks guys!
> 
> Had yet ANOTHER buckling born today. Not sure if mom is done yet. Couldn't find the afterbirth and she is still pawing and laying down and some what pushing. Anyways, looks like the buckling is a chammy, but not quite sure yet :S . Named him Mahogany, because mom is Poppy. lol


 Your welcome... :thumb:

If it has been more than 15 minutes ...I'd go in and check to see if the baby is presented properly.... :hug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Pictures Finally Posted!!**

Well, no more kids  Sorry for the late update. Had to get emergency pens set up in our two barns in fear our calf huts in kidding field would blow away :S

Baby Mahogany (needs a nickname! lol) is doing great. He's HUGE though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Poppy Kidded!!**

Congrats on the new baby..... :hi5: :thumb:

Did mom drop her a afterbirth?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Poppy Kidded!!**

As far as we can tell, yes. There is nothing coming out of the vulva. We have black kohosh that we usually give to them to clean them out but in all the excitement (terror) yesterday we didnt have time nor did we remember. Or should we give her a shot of Lute?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Poppy Kidded!!**

Hmm... if you are unsure...All you can do is wait now...it will be a bit late for the lute... if she is closed.... it will do more harm than good at this point...

Did you try looking around the floor where you keep her and see if you can find it?

If you have a dog.. it may of ate it or your Doe may of ate it...

Usually... they will get very sick if they still have the afterbirth within... 
If she doesn't get sick...or get a bad odor of infection... say by 2 weeks.. you will be OK...
Check for any bad odor coming from her.... if she gets smelly... she has infection starting and will need to be put on antibiotics....

If you have a good vet.. ask what they recommend doing at this point...

Is she pushing at all?
Is she acting normal?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Poppy Kidded!!**

She is acting very normal and we were not out there for the birth. We have a pen, I would say maybe 1/4 acre for all the mommas to be in when they kid. No dogs allowed in there. Still couldn't find it anywhere, but did find where she had had him. Will watch and see if she starts acting off.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Poppy Kidded!!**

FINALLY a couple of GIRLS born today! One is a beautiful black and white with wattles! The other is a greyish caramel color. May be another one soon, but we aren't sure. Momma doesn't want to push.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Littlefoot Kidded!!**

Ooooh, how exciting to have babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Littlefoot Kidded!!**



> She is acting very normal and we were not out there for the birth. We have a pen, I would say maybe 1/4 acre for all the mommas to be in when they kid. No dogs allowed in there. Still couldn't find it anywhere, but did find where she had had him. Will watch and see if she starts acting off.


 :thumbup:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Littlefoot Kidded!!**

She expelled the afterbirth last night, came out in 2 parts....wierd. The girls are doing fine! Hopefully pictures of the last three soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Littlefoot Kidded!!**

:leap: glad it came out... she should be just fine...congrats... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Littlefoot Kidded!!**

:doh: 
I just realized that it sounded like I was talking about Poppy. :doh: 
But I meant Littlefoot had expelled her afterbirth :S


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Littlefoot Kidded!!**

Congrats on the kiddos!  :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mountain J's Kidding Thread *Littlefoot Kidded!!**



> I just realized that it sounded like I was talking about Poppy. :doh:
> But I meant Littlefoot had expelled her afterbirth :S


 :laugh: :hug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well Cinderella was in labor for about 8 hours. A man came and bought a head catch from us during that time and he must of had the magic touch because she started pushing! She had 2 gorgeous kids! A boy, Prince Charming, and a beautiful GIRL, Fairy Tale. I am just so happy! They are both Grey Roan Buckskins? (The black area is grey)
I'm so excited!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see photos!


----------

